# New "Flickr Central" version 1.5 released



## majorclanger

I have updated my "Flickr Central" HME application to use the latest Flickr API changes and TiVo HME enhancements. New features include:


Uses new Flickr Authorization system to authenticate the user and allow secure access to Flickr. 
For each contact you can see their public groups 
Fixed several bugs to increase stability 
General improvements (a log window in the GUI, new command line options to make it easier to run minimized on startup 

I can't post the URL here just yet - use google to look for "flickr tivo hme" to find it.

I'm working on using Flickr's "Mobile" authentication system, which would allow "Flickr Central" to run on a server and not require user interaction on the client end at all.


----------



## majorclanger

I have finally updated the Award-winning Flickr picture viewer for TiVo. Now it has an on-screen log-on, user search and other features.

As usual, the download is available here:

http://home.comcast.net/~major_clanger/TiVo/

thanks!


----------

